# weight ........ how much wouldyou allow a 15.1 thoughbred to carry



## ischa (16 March 2009)

for a friend who owns a 15.1 thoughbred  who wants to put out on half loan 
 what weight limit would you say ??


----------



## Taffster (16 March 2009)

10.5stone? Obviously tb's vary in substance however we have 2 small tb's on the yard both slighlty different neither would i think would carry more than 10.5stone comfortably especially if the rider is heavy in the seat or not very balanced


----------



## Damnation (16 March 2009)

I have a very fine 15.2 TB and I weigh around 13 stone. Mare has never had any problems carrying me and has never had any back problems as a result of my weight. I have had her for nearly 2 years 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I think it all depends on how you ride..
If you are novicey you will feel heavier to a horse because you ride heavier.. yet if you are a bit more experienced you feel lighter because you can ride alot lighter. It depends on how you ride I suppose.
Izzi


----------



## PapaFrita (16 March 2009)

That's me crippling PF then 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I would've said closer to 12 stone as a conservative figure, assuming horse is fit and rider isn't a sack of spuds.


----------



## ischa (16 March 2009)

thanku


----------



## Taffster (16 March 2009)

I would feel absolutely huge on a 15.1tb, i wouldnt be getting on one full stop. And i'm not fat i'm tall and carry my weight very well. 
Each to their own i suppose, my tb was 16.1 and i would say he was capable of carrying 12-13stone he also had more than 8" of bone so not very fine either.


----------



## algy666 (16 March 2009)

I've got a 15.1 TBX, and I'm about 13 stone


----------



## MontyandZoom (16 March 2009)

Zoomy is a 14.3 argy tb and she carries me no prob. I am 12 stone and 6ft tall!


----------



## Penniless (16 March 2009)

Personally we wouldn't let anyone over 10 stone on one of our 15.1hh lightly boned TBs.  Don't forget whatever weight you are, you've still got to add hat, clothes, boots, back protector (?), chaps (?) and then no doubt a GP saddle and bridle - comes to a fair bit more on top of that.

Most of the racing yards won't let riders weighing more than 9.7 on them if they are that size of horse.


----------



## StarFell (16 March 2009)

I would have thought about 12 stone.


----------



## tabithakat64 (16 March 2009)

I would have thought 12 stone would be fine, maybe more depending on the horses build and riders riding.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (16 March 2009)

QR: Oh for heaven's sake, anybody here would think a 15.1 TB is a delicate flower! I'm 5'9" and range in weight from 11 1/2- 13 stone and I have NEVER had horse ranging from 14.1 Arab upwards including my 15.3 TB struggle to carry me! OK, I'm not a beginner rider but even so, how many pure beginners are going to loan a TB anyways? 

I'd say a 15.1 TB (barring any lameness issues, etc) could easily carry alot higher than 12 or 13 stone if the rider is decent.

I'm just fed up with everyone thinking 12 stone is "heavy". Yes, maybe for a little pony but not for a horse who is healthy and fit.

Ok, off soapbox now!


----------



## ischa (16 March 2009)

no defently would not allow a novice to ride him as he has a few issues where he will buck sometimes


----------



## Shilasdair (16 March 2009)

3 stone maximum.
Any more and the horse might actually feel the rider exists.
S


----------



## Firewell (16 March 2009)

I would say 11.5 stone if it is a good rider. If it was 16.1 id say upto 13 stone.

I hate it when people say 'oh for goodness sake, its a horse, a 15.1 featherlight TB can easily carry 13 stone' what???? Horses werent even designed to carry a rider!!! These people should get horses that fit them! If they are too scared to ride a horse that fits and need to squash something tiny and dainty then dont ride! Either that or get to the gym and lose some weight...

grrrrrrr. Sorry it pees me off. Yes a 13 stone person can ride a 15.1 horse but a partbred/native cross not a pure tb! men can ride shetlands but they are designed to be tough and hardy. TBs are bred for speed, not to carry weight. And before someone says NH horses (generally a lot bigger than 15.1) are designed to carry 12 stone round the grand national... No they are not!!!!! Most horses ware weighted up to 10.5/11 stone, the better horses might carry a bit more weight but look at the results and 12 stone is not a weight that the winner will carry...

William fox pit can make a horse look small but hes the most balanced lovely rider, us normal folks need to stick with something that is comfortable for us.

I know this is a contentious issue but if you have a lovely, curvaceous size 16 body (tust me id love to be a bit bigger, i look hideous and bony), you wouldnt squash it into size 8 clothes, so why should it be any different with your horse?


----------



## Shilasdair (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I would say 11.5 stone if it is a good rider. If it was 16.1 id say upto 13 stone.

I hate it when people say 'oh for goodness sake, its a horse, a 15.1 featherlight TB can easily carry 13 stone' what???? Horses werent even designed to carry a rider!!! These people should get horses that fit them! If they are too scared to ride a horse that fits and need to squash something tiny and dainty then dont ride! Either that or get to the gym and lose some weight...

grrrrrrr. Sorry it pees me off. Yes a 13 stone person can ride a 15.1 horse but a partbred/native cross not a pure tb! men can ride shetlands but they are designed to be tough and hardy. TBs are bred for speed, not to carry weight. And before someone says NH horses (generally a lot bigger than 15.1) are designed to carry 12 stone round the grand national... No they are not!!!!! Most horses ware weighted up to 10.5/11 stone, the better horses might carry a bit more weight but look at the results and 12 stone is not a weight that the winner will carry...

William fox pit can make a horse look small but hes the most balanced lovely rider, us normal folks need to stick with something that is comfortable for us.

I know this is a contentious issue but if you have a lovely, curvaceous size 16 body (tust me id love to be a bit bigger, i look hideous and bony), you wouldnt squash it into size 8 clothes, so why should it be any different with your horse? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am enjoying your post.  Horses weren't designed to carry people, except Shetlands which were designed to be tough and hardy and carry men?
And Tb's were bred to run fast, apparently, but without a jockey?
S


----------



## LadyRascasse (16 March 2009)

QR, handycaps in racing at usually about 11st and they are at flat out gallop so i would say 13stone. it does depend on the riding really,


----------



## LankyDoodle (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
3 stone maximum.
Any more and the horse might actually feel the rider exists.
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL. Funniest post of the day.


----------



## Storminateacup (16 March 2009)

No more than about 11 stone with tack and gear etc. 

I am sorry to say this but there seems to be a lot of "Big" girls on lightweight horses these days. When I was a kid (yes, a long, long time ago) everyone under the age of 18 was skinny as a whippet and rode anglo arabs and throughbreds. 
Anyone weighing more than about 11 stone was considered heavy and rode a stockier horse or cob.
Perhaps horses can cope with heavier weights than we used to subject them too, but remember  this is the first time this country has had an obesity problem. ( just read the statistics for your self, they are freely available) There is a high percentage of the population that is seriously overweight, by that I mean 2 -3 stone.
I also thought there was a direct correlation between bone size and maximum weight a horse or pony should carry. i.e a 16.2 hunter with 10 inches of bone can carry up to 17 stone all day out hunting. 
To be fair measure your horses bone size first ,then look it up.

My heavyweight Gypsy cob has 10.5 inches of bone at 15.1hh but I still feel a bit mean letting hubby ride him at 16st.

Hate me if you must, - I ve probably opened a huge can of worms here!!!!


----------



## Shilasdair (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
3 stone maximum.
Any more and the horse might actually feel the rider exists.
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL. Funniest post of the day. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't laugh.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Instead, join my campaign to encourage pygmy riders to buy 17hh warmbloods, so I can watch them get p1ssed off with right, left, and centre whilst sawing furiously to get their beast into an 'outline' flapping their little legs halfway down the saddle flaps for encouragement.
S


----------



## Taffster (16 March 2009)

Whether they can carry it or not, the picture must be hillarious 13stone on delicate 15h tb????????????????
I remember a post a while ago someone posted and slated this overweight woman from riding a horse in America, yes she probably was more than 13stone but she wasnt on a 15h flyweight tb


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

Don't laugh.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Instead, join my campaign to encourage pygmy riders to buy 17hh warmbloods, so I can watch them get p1ssed off with right, left, and centre whilst sawing furiously to get their beast into an 'outline' flapping their little legs halfway down the saddle flaps for encouragement.
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

<font color="green"> I for one am taking your campaign very seriously.  I weigh a lot less than 3 stone (most cucumbers do), I'd be perfect!


----------



## Shilasdair (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

Don't laugh.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Instead, join my campaign to encourage pygmy riders to buy 17hh warmbloods, so I can watch them get p1ssed off with right, left, and centre whilst sawing furiously to get their beast into an 'outline' flapping their little legs halfway down the saddle flaps for encouragement.
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

<font color="green"> I for one am taking your campaign very seriously.  I weigh a lot less than 3 stone (most cucumbers do), I'd be perfect! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Then you must immediately rush out and buy the biggest warmblood you can find.
Then, when you can't ride one side of it, and are in danger of falling off (when he abruptly rushes into a violent walk) you must say 'He is so talented, but has such big paces I can't sit to them' and hire a trainer to ride him instead.
You know it makes sense.
And anything is better than crushing poor delicate horses.
S


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

Don't laugh.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Instead, join my campaign to encourage pygmy riders to buy 17hh warmbloods, so I can watch them get p1ssed off with right, left, and centre whilst sawing furiously to get their beast into an 'outline' flapping their little legs halfway down the saddle flaps for encouragement.
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

<font color="green"> I for one am taking your campaign very seriously.  I weigh a lot less than 3 stone (most cucumbers do), I'd be perfect! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Then you must immediately rush out and buy the biggest warmblood you can find.
Then, when you can't ride one side of it, and are in danger of falling off (when he abruptly rushes into a violent walk) you must say 'He is so talented, but has such big paces I can't sit to them' and hire a trainer to ride him instead.
You know it makes sense.
And anything is better than crushing poor delicate horses.
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ummm... sounds a bit complicated, all that trying to hang up stuff!  Couldn't I just use some blue-tac? Or superglue?

Or should I maybe try Parelli? 









(PS - I'm glad you've gone over to the green side. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MontyandZoom (16 March 2009)

This is me on my mare:







She is 14.3 and I am 6 foot and DUN DUN DAAAAAH......11 1/2 stone. I also have a 17hh BTW and I love riding them both. She has never had a problem carrying me and this photo was taken before our first hunt where she carried my fat arse round all day and enjoyed every minute. (whoops it's mahoosive!)


----------



## LankyDoodle (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
3 stone maximum.
Any more and the horse might actually feel the rider exists.
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL. Funniest post of the day. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't laugh.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Instead, join my campaign to encourage pygmy riders to buy 17hh warmbloods, so I can watch them get p1ssed off with right, left, and centre whilst sawing furiously to get their beast into an 'outline' flapping their little legs halfway down the saddle flaps for encouragement.
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

LOL.  Where do I sign?


----------



## Penguinboots (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Whether they can carry it or not, the picture must be hillarious 13stone on delicate 15h tb????????????????
I remember a post a while ago someone posted and slated this overweight woman from riding a horse in America, yes she probably was more than 13stone but she wasnt on a 15h flyweight tb 

[/ QUOTE ]






I weigh 12.5 stone. The horse in the picture is 15.1.
Is it really that hillarious?


----------



## Taffster (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Whether they can carry it or not, the picture must be hillarious 13stone on delicate 15h tb????????????????
I remember a post a while ago someone posted and slated this overweight woman from riding a horse in America, yes she probably was more than 13stone but she wasnt on a 15h flyweight tb 

[/ QUOTE ]







I weigh 12.5 stone. The horse in the picture is 15.1.
Is it really that hillarious? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutely not but neither does it look like a delicate 15h tb


----------



## Shilasdair (16 March 2009)

Taffster - define 'delicate'?
I have a Tb mare and I'm concerned she may be 'delicate'?
S


----------



## MontyandZoom (16 March 2009)

They don't come much more delicate than my little mare but I really don't think I look particularly ridiculous?!


----------



## Penguinboots (16 March 2009)

He's a ex-flat racing TB...but I agree he has a bit of bone in comparison to some, but I'd still say he was fairly fine. 
I think a lot of the time people over-estimate how much 13 stone actually is.


----------



## emma69 (16 March 2009)

I used to teach, and had to assess who could ride what on a daily basis. I agree absolutely that some people have no idea what 13 stone can look like - especially on someone who is muscled, rather than blubbery. It also depends on how the person is made up, if that makes sense -  a 5'8'' muscled bloke rides a heck of a lot differently to a 5'1'' rotund lady. It also very much depends on how they ride, some people ride much lighter than others. And also, what they would be doing - if they were out hunting twice a week, competing or something, that would be different to a lesson twice a week. If I were putting together an ad, I wouldn't make any stipulation as to weight initially, I would see who they were and how they rode, but in my mind would be thinking no more than 12-13 stone. In addition, if you put an upper weight limit, you may put off those who are, say 8 stone, as they might read it as a horse that needs a heavier rider?


----------



## Starbucks (16 March 2009)

I think that bigger women seem to ride smaller horses where as perhaps you wouldn't have a bigger bloke?  I don't know any 13 stone men that ride small horses but there seem to be plenty of women. 

If you are loaning your horse out then I'd say about 11 stone.  you might as well have someone small than someone heavy.

My dad is 11 1/2 stone and his horse is a 15.3 light tb, I don't think he'd feel comfortable doing much more than happy hacking though.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (16 March 2009)

Im best part of 10st, add on my lovely heavy leather saddle and stirrups and chuck me on board my mare i must be nearing 12st... shes a 14.2hh dainty 9/16th tb and i may look a little tall on her at 5ft8+, but theres certainly no hint in her struggling with my heffalump of a weight as shes galloping around the field with me on board ... the mare can barely feel me by the way she acts under saddle!

Im about average in weight for my height, slightly more than id like to be but my horse carries me just fine. If depends entirely on the horse itself. Gem has had a 14st odd person sat on her back before and again, the mare did just what she did with me back then ... buck and canter off with every poor sod who got on her back and no shes not in pain, shes just an exciteable and happy (in a mad sense!!!) horse!


----------



## StarFell (16 March 2009)

montyandzoom, you look absolutely fine on your girl


----------



## MontyandZoom (16 March 2009)

Yaaay! Feel much better now, thanks chick!


----------



## chestnut cob (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Instead, join my campaign to encourage pygmy riders to buy 17hh warmbloods, so I can watch them get p1ssed off with right, left, and centre whilst sawing furiously to get their beast into an 'outline' flapping their little legs halfway down the saddle flaps for encouragement.
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Umm...that's me then!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  5ft4, size 8 and have a 17.1hh IDx.... what am I doing?!


----------



## StarFell (16 March 2009)

If you're too big for your girl it's a wonder my lad can move with my fat ar$e on him


----------



## Erehwemos (16 March 2009)

QR

No doubt many people here will think I am too big for my dainty 15.2 SF x Arab then 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I am 13 stone or thereabouts.....is this 'hilarious'?If it is, then I have problems, obviously....


To the OP - I wouldnt put a weight limit on the horse (supposing that you are unlikely to get any 19 stone people coming to try the 15.1 TB 
	
	
		
		
	


	




); instead I would leave it open, and judge for yourselves when you see the rider. You may get an 8 stone experienced rider come out, but who rides 'heavy'and doesnt compliment your horse's way of going....on the other hand, you may get someone of 12 stone come out and ride 'light' and suit him perfectly


----------



## Scarlett (16 March 2009)

I guess I have problems too...

I have 2 15.2 TBs, one that is quite fine - wears pony size brushing boots - and one that is very slightly chunkier. Both are ridden by me, 5'5" and 12 stone, and my OH who is over 6 foot and somewhere between 13 and 14 stone.  Ooops....  Neither have any problems resulting from carrying us - nor are they likely too.

We have recently bought a bigger (16.1) chunkier TB for OH but more because of his height, not his weight....


----------



## LizzieJ (16 March 2009)

I have a 15.3 light weight tb who point to pointed with 12 stone on it's back and hunted all day with slightly more than that.


----------



## Erehwemos (16 March 2009)

Just a quick note....

Many of the horses in the Gold Cup were carrying close to 12 stone; the Grand National will be similar - and a lot of it is 'dead weight'. I dont think anyone really takes this on board when asking how much their TBs could comfortably carry - and I very much doubt that the horse in the OP will be expected to gallop around Cheltenham with his new half-loan rider!


----------



## brighthair (16 March 2009)

I think I might have to change my signature! That's me on a 15.2hh very light weight TB, I am 14 stone
*feels like a pony squasher now*


----------



## Cash (16 March 2009)

Are we forgetting polo ponies? Not talking about the hardy Argy TBs, but our English ones, many of whom are either ex-racehorses or from racing bloodlines, between 15hh-15.3, with not much bone to speak of. Admittedly they are fit- but i know many over-13stone men, around 6ft, who definitely don't ride very light after an hour in the champagne tent


----------



## Erehwemos (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I think I might have to change my signature! That's me on a 15.2hh very light weight TB, I am 14 stone
*feels like a pony squasher now* 

[/ QUOTE ]

Brighthair, I have come to a definite conclusion....

Having just read one of your replies in SB (J_J's thread), I believe that your problem is the same as mine.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Our bazoookas add at least 4 stone to our otherwise 'normal' weight! Without them, I reckon we'd be 8/9 stone


----------



## brighthair (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I think I might have to change my signature! That's me on a 15.2hh very light weight TB, I am 14 stone
*feels like a pony squasher now* 

[/ QUOTE ]

Brighthair, I have come to a definite conclusion....

Having just read one of your replies in SB (J_J's thread), I believe that your problem is the same as mine.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Our bazoookas add at least 4 stone to our otherwise 'normal' weight! Without them, I reckon we'd be 8/9 stone  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

exactly. I've been telling the doctor that for years but he never listens  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I'm 5ft 11, I'm never going to be a twig but I'm fit and muscled. I personally, felt too big on the horse in my sig, but more because of how narrow he was. I feel happy on a 15hh cob or a lighter 16hh horse


----------



## Erehwemos (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

exactly. I've been telling the doctor that for years but he never listens  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I'm 5ft 11, I'm never going to be a twig but I'm fit and muscled. I personally, felt too big on the horse in my sig, but more because of how narrow he was. I feel happy on a 15hh cob or a lighter 16hh horse 

[/ QUOTE ]

See, I dont have the excuse of height - I'm only 5'2 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 But the 'zookas certainly push me up at least one dress size, if not two!! I couldnt ever be a twig either, but I do know that I have never, ever felt too big for Ellie. I just hope I dont look it


----------



## brighthair (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

exactly. I've been telling the doctor that for years but he never listens  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I'm 5ft 11, I'm never going to be a twig but I'm fit and muscled. I personally, felt too big on the horse in my sig, but more because of how narrow he was. I feel happy on a 15hh cob or a lighter 16hh horse 

[/ QUOTE ]

See, I dont have the excuse of height - I'm only 5'2 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 But the 'zookas certainly push me up at least one dress size, if not two!! I couldnt ever be a twig either, but I do know that I have never, ever felt too big for Ellie. I just hope I dont look it  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

not at all. Weight is a weird thing, nobody ever believes I am either 14 stone or a size 16!


----------



## StarFell (16 March 2009)

MizElz you look fab on Elle, and you don't look too big on the horse in your siggy BrightHair


----------



## Erehwemos (16 March 2009)

Thanks Superstar - I do hope you're right! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




If not, then I've been pony squishing for the past nine years....


----------



## 3BayGeldings (16 March 2009)

Oh dear. Is there some sort of national register for convicted Pony Squishers? 

If so, can i lend a pen please?


----------



## MrsMozart (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh dear. Is there some sort of national register for convicted Pony Squishers? 

If so, can i lend a pen please? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too! Fourteen stones and it won't go away, despite squishing my 16.3hh Dutch Warmblood (skinny mare) on an almost daily basis. The saddler pooh-poohed my cry of 'I'm too heavy' and just made sure the saddle fitted properly and spread m'weight evenly.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (16 March 2009)

Pahh Mozart, a 16.3hher could take anything im sure - 14 stone is nowt!

x


----------



## Ravenwood (16 March 2009)

Nobody has discussed the fact that a horse will muscle up to what it has to carry.  For example, my 15hh Welsh D x should be perfectly capable of carrying a decent weight, but for the last four years she has carried my stick insect daughter or her real owner occassionally who weighs about 9st (max) therefore she is not used to carrying much weight and I wouldn't stick a heavy person on her to take her hunting tomorrow even though on paper she should be perfectly capable, and vice versa with the lightweight thorougbred.


----------



## Araminta (16 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just a quick note....

Many of the horses in the Gold Cup were carrying close to 12 stone; the Grand National will be similar - and a lot of it is 'dead weight'. I dont think anyone really takes this on board when asking how much their TBs could comfortably carry - and I very much doubt that the horse in the OP will be expected to gallop around Cheltenham with his new half-loan rider! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]



Thats as maybe but tis very different asking a very fit racehorse to carry 12 stone flat out for what ? 12 minutes?
Than asking a lightweight 15 hander to carry that sort of weight out hunting for the day or slouching around on a 2 hour hack.  Yes of course a little lightweight horse could carry 13, 14, 15 stone - how long for before it breaks is another thing altogether!

So many other things come into it  -  bone, confirmation, age, fitness, work asked for, type of rider, saddle fit, the list goes on and on.

I agree with earlier post - a few years ago we all rode tbs tbx
arabs and crosses. If you were bigger than average you had a cob.

Nowadays I see huge people on small weedy horses and ponies every day - I feel very sorry for those horses and ponies but it keeps me in work


----------



## Murphy88 (16 March 2009)

Very good point Ravenwood. My boy is a 15.1 ID x TB, and I woudn't call him fine by any means, but he's spent the past 5 years with me riding him, and the most I've weighed in that time is 9.5 stone, so I would imagine he would need a while to adjust to a larger rider.

I may need to sign up to the pony squishers club though, as I still ride my 13hh fine-boned mare, but its fine, her knees only buckle a bit!


----------



## pgwynnc99c2 (16 March 2009)

I weigh 50kg (8 stone) and am 5' yet if I joined the army I would be expected to carry 20kg on a tab which is 40% of my body weight.

Bare with me...this tab would last 2 hours cover eight miles...usually running 400m walking 400m (because my legs are short and I have to keep up)

So from these sums I conclude that (as i am not fit nor designed to carry a bergan) my 460kg horse can carry 184kg (40% of his body weight says my calculater)... Hang on a second my scales don't go that high so I cant convert it into stones.

Basically my point is I reckon horses can carry alot more than they let on!

(all calculations are estimates and yes I can complete my CFT so it is possible)


----------



## emma69 (16 March 2009)

Have your PT instructor put you at the front, a CFT should be 4mph which you should be able to march out at. Sounds like they are taking it too quickly (most do).


----------



## pgwynnc99c2 (17 March 2009)

I do CFT's it at 4mph (8miles/ two hours) And our PTI's rotate the platoons/ sections so I am at the front a third of the time!
the running comes from people at the front letting gaps appear then running to catch up so we get the catapillar ripple. Also my natural step is only 27inches, where as a six foot man steps out around 31inches (while the actual marching step should be 30 inches except where women are present in skirts tailored to 28inches...go figure!) so naturally I am doing more steps to one of there's.

Anyway the actual CFT had nothing to do with my point really but thank you for the advise.
My point was I can undergo strenuous exercise with 40% of my body weight on board why can't horses who have twice as many legs!!!!!!!


----------



## emma69 (17 March 2009)

Luckily they never had me do my CFT in my skirts 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 although I will admit to getting hacked off with some officer cadets and demonstrated an a-frame command task with my skirt hitched up school girl style much to the amusement of onlookers...


----------



## xspiralx (17 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
  Basically my point is I reckon horses can carry alot more than they let on!

[/ QUOTE ] 

I'm not sure your argument makes much sense really.

Firstly humans are built differently to horses, so what a human can comfortably carry is not the same as what a horse can comfortably carry.

Secondly, you might be able to carry that weight, but it would certainly be hard work and a bit of a slog, no matter how fit you were - I doubt you'd be able to happily sprint, frolic around or leap over things whilst carrying that weight. Riding should be pleasant for both the horse and rider, so I don't think anyone should ride a horse that can't carry them without minimal effort.

With regards to the initial post I would say about 13 stone, if the rider is balanced and the horse is fit and well muscled. It depends also what a person wants to do with that horse - general allrounder stuff is fine, but for serious competition stuff then personally I would want a lighter person.

I do think you have to judge on the individual horse and rider though.


----------



## pgwynnc99c2 (17 March 2009)

Just to clarify the arguement wasn't meant to make sense. It was meant to be thought provoking.

wasn't seriously suggesting I find 180kg person to ride my horse or anywhere close. my point was I think they can carry a reasonable amount more than they let on. 

And on the CFT thing I think men should do it in 28inch skirts so that their pace is limited to mine!!!


----------



## emma69 (17 March 2009)

Now that is almost worth braving the wrath of the QM to get some skirts for them - tell them it is for charity - nothing they like more than to wear women's clothes most of them (strange strange blokes).


----------

